# Mavs defeat Hawks



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Victory 

Does this mean the Mavs losing ways are over?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i saw 23 assists for dirk- was that a mistake?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

of course it was. he had 2.

didn't everyone expect the mavs to dominate in this game?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

yes, but they way they have been playing they really need a big blow out victory to give them some kind of confidence.


----------

